# Not Motorhomes but Narrowboats



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2018)

I am toying with the idea of getting a Narrowboat to 'do up' and become a liveaboard.  I believe quite a few folk on this forum have lived in Narrowboats?  So would be interested in any pointers, tips, "Don't do it!", or " Do it!" comments.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2018)

The 10 years or so I spent living on the 'cut' were possibly 10 of the best years I spent living anywhere....
You end up being very in tune with the changes of the seasons etc and I certainly appreciated them far more than when living in bricks and mortar. 
That said I was lucky to find free residential moorings in return for general maintainance and had a very nice quiet spot in the Macclesfield canal. 
Back then it was a cheap way of living despite BWB (now canal and river trust) however its more expensive and involved now with mooring fees/boat licence/insurance etc etc and no doubt other ways that the canal and river trust have come up with to get money out of boaters. 
Mobile phones/solar/mobile Internet etc all probably make things far more 'civilised' now too no doubt.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 11, 2018)

Good friend of mine lives on one and has done for about 10 years, he loves it.


----------



## harrow (Sep 11, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I am toying with the idea of getting a Narrowboat to 'do up' and become a liveaboard.  I believe quite a few folk on this forum have lived in Narrowboats?  So would be interested in any pointers, tips, "Don't do it!", or " Do it!" comments.


I would not consider it unless you can afford and get a permanent mooring on a marina.

Other wise your going to have to keep on moving from point A to B to C to  D not just backwards and forwards, you can't do that.

That's summer and winter


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2018)

harrow said:


> I would not consider it unless you can afford and get a permanent mooring on a marina.
> 
> Other wise your going to have to keep on moving from point A to B to C to  D not just backwards and forwards, you can't do that.
> 
> That's summer and winter



AFAIK and unless things have changed recently... Canal and river trust no longer issue 'continuously cruising' licences... 
So having a home mooring is now compulsory rather than being able to just trundle around the network without having any permanant berth anywhere as in years gone by. 

Great shame really as time has gone on BWB and then C and RT have turned it more and more into a business... 
Mainly built on the hard work and efforts of volunteers like the WRG etc etc...


----------



## Asterix (Sep 11, 2018)

I looked at narrow boats a few years ago,the whole lifestyle didn't seem particularly cheap but what put me off the most was all the rules and regs,I'd imagine Europe would be better in all ways,not least of all having a wider house,and a far bigger network to explore.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 11, 2018)

We lived on one for several years and the main thing in your decision making is are you going to cruise or be permanently/semi permanently moored.
They are completely different options as far as costs, crew etc go. 

Solo cruising is possible, but you need to be fairly fit; while having crew makes travelling a lot easier one member needs to be fit and able.

Marina moorings are expensive - mooring bankside can be cheaper, but in winter it can be a muddy job.

As a lifestyle it can be very enjoyable, seeing places you don't see by road and chatting to folk along the way. 

We used to cruise the summer months then leave the boat in a marina and take the van to Spain/Portugal for the winter.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> AFAIK and unless things have changed recently... Canal and river trust no longer issue 'continuously cruising' licences...
> So having a home mooring is now compulsory rather than being able to just trundle around the network without having any permanant berth anywhere as in years gone by.
> 
> Great shame really as time has gone on BWB and then C and RT have turned it more and more into a business...
> Mainly built on the hard work and efforts of volunteers like the WRG etc etc...


I haven't done any research TBH but I had assumed you could travel around the network and moor on a canal side in a similar way to wildcamping in a van. Sounds not


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 11, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I haven't done any research TBH but I had assumed you could travel around the network and moor on a canal side in a similar way to wildcamping in a van. Sounds not



Based on the regs when we were cruising, you can do exactly that, with a proviso that you move after 14 days, or sooner if there is restricted mooring time, i.e. towns, popular moorings etc.

A point to bear in mind is that the winter months are when a lot of repair work is carried out on locks, bridges etc. and you can get stuck in one place for several days, so essential that you carry lots of water, diesel, fuel ......................

Talking to friends who are still liveaboards, it seems a lot are not happy with the way their licence fees are being used. The spending seems to favour walkers and cyclists and less money is being spent on the upkeep of the boaters needs like dredging and lock/bridge maintenance.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I haven't done any research TBH but I had assumed you could travel around the network and moor on a canal side in a similar way to wildcamping in a van. Sounds not



(unless things have changed recently) You can travel around as, much as you like BUT must have a home mooring....
Things used to be a lot cheaper when you could apply for a continuous cruising licence as it meant no mooring fees.... 
But BWB abolished that and unless C RT have changed it again (unlikely if it makes it cheaper for folks) then continuous cruising without a home mooring is but a happy memory.

Seems I need to eat my words..... 
They HAVE reinstated continuous cruising licences.... At what cost I don't know.... 

Continuous cruising | Canal & River Trust


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 11, 2018)

*I suggest not*

You need at least a 2nd person (preferably more) for cruising

As others have posted
It seems now a permanent mooring (ie a home base) appears to be needed
You are limited in where you can stop and indeed go
LPG is almost certainly Calor so costly

How does it fit in with MoHo ing

Permanent address for Driving Licence etc

I suggest 1 mobile home is enough


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2018)

The no need for a permanent mooring (and paying for it even it not used) was a major appeal of the idea. And no need to pay council tax  (could have an official residence specifed at a family members house perfectly legitimately I am sure).

The OH doesn't seem to like the idea anyway (but does still appeal to me even if a - potential low cost mooring address, like a mailing address type thing? - is needed.  Maybe just be me and the cat ! )


----------



## Brynogwy (Sep 11, 2018)

If you have a few hours to spare you may find this helpful.

Cruising The Cut – Travels of a liveaboard narrowboater



He has also built his own camper.

Vandemonium – A middle-aged man's attempt to make a DIY campervan


I found both informative and entertaining.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2018)

Brynogwy said:


> If you have a few hours to spare you may find this helpful.
> 
> Cruising The Cut – Travels of a liveaboard narrowboater
> 
> ...



I started watching the cruising the cut videos on YouTube after I posted this thread in fact.  And yes, agree. Informative and entertaining   . Started from the first video (I think) and on #5 now!

Not seen the Campervan ones though.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 12, 2018)

The best canal forum I think is Forums - Canal World lots to read there.


----------



## Tony123 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Costs*

Last time I looked the annual cost for a continuous cruising license was about £800 or £900 for a boat of around 50-60 ft, which is the most popular size for living aboard.
You have to add a couple of hundred a year for insurance, and the possible costs incurred by renewing your boat safety certificate every 4 years (I think). 
And they recommend you repaint the lower part of the boat (with blacking paint) every 2 or 3 years, and that can cost over 1000 a time. Plus odd things will break that are usually more costly to fix than their domestic equivalents. 

You don't need to have a home mooring, but if you don't have one, the CRT rule is that you must move your boat every 14 days as a minimum (which seems to be more of a challenge in winter). I think the idea behind that rule was to prevent selfish people from stopping permanently and effectively blocking access to the most popular mooring spots.

There used to be rules about how far you had to move after the 14 day stopping period, and how soon you could return to your original place, but I think maybe they are less rigid in recent years. Certainly thousands of people live aboard on the London canals based on continuous cruising licences, and never move more than 20 miles

You are allowed to moor almost anywhere on the towpath side of the canal within the CRT managed waterways (there are some others), although the popular spots will have limits of a day or two max, and some even less. 
But what appeals to me is the freedom to find a nice quiet spot in a quiet rural location and just park up there for a couple of weeks, completely free from any kind of challenge from parking wardens, local busybodies, or whatever. 
My one reservation about motorhome wild camping is how I would cope with a nagging feeling that wherever I am parked, I am basically on a ticking clock and will have to move on in a day or two (and maybe even sooner), to avoid hassle or problems.

There does seem to be a very sad mindset in this country that people traveling in motorhomes or vans can't be tolerated in one place for very long, and must be moved on, regardless of whether they are causing an obstruction or nuisance.

On a boat you are free from that feeling (which may not bother many people anyway to be fair), and it is the main reason why- when I retire in a few years) - I will try living in a narrowboat in preference to a motorhome, at least to start with.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Tony,
useful info on the costs there.

Ref the general 'vibe' of your reply ...  it is pretty much in line with what I was thinking and wanting to do   Cheers :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 12, 2018)

Best advice is to have a walk along the cut and talk to boaters (not hire boaters) and you should get a variety of opinions from folk who are actually doing it.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 12, 2018)

From my as-yet limited research, the following appears to be the general rules:

That a CRT means moving every 14 days to a new location and not returning to the old one within around 3 month and this is generally enforced.
However if you have a base mooring, you don't actually ever have to use it, but it means that you can, if you so wish, bounce between two locations every 14 days  (seems to be a loophole and of course we know what happens to loopholes after a time!)
I am planning to go to Falkirk to meet a friend who will be up there in the next week or so.  I believe at the Falkirk Wheel there is a canal boat rental company so will have a nose around their boats to get a better feeling about the whole idea.  (What made me think of this is visited family end of July and went to see friend of Sisters who lives in a Widebeam full-time and loves it, and wandering around the boat I could see why. Thinking Narrowboat over widebeam as able to cruise around with much more flexibility but will the narrowness be just too much?)


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 12, 2018)

Depends very much on the layout.... 
Some can be like living in a corridor.... Others are a lot more open.
Depends on style too.... Cruiser/tug/trad etc etc 
Generally for live aboard I'd avoid cruiser style as they tend to have large open rear decks which is wasted space.

Bear in mind over a certain length you'll be restricted by some locks.... 71ft is usual max length but won't be able to cruise the whole system.

58'6 is generally regarded as max length for most....
60ft for the bulk of it.


----------



## harrow (Sep 12, 2018)

Down here just to the north west of London, Hertfordshire they do police this keep moving policy for continuous cruisers and the expected distances are increasing.

It must be very difficult if you are still working 

and also when trying to go grocery shopping, 

I could not do it without a home mooring to return to base, if you had a car, again very difficult without a place to park the car.

I would need a marina of some sort of permanent safe mooring place, also lots of break ins happen down here.


----------



## Tony123 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Try hiring*

Now this is an expensive thing to do, and might be of limited value, but worth a thought: I was advised to try hiring a boat for a week or two before making any big purchase. 
I did that and I wasn't put off (much), but I would also consider hiring a boat in colder weather, to get a flavour of the issues involved in winter boat life- eg disposal of rubbish, getting the boat warm in the mornings, transporting coal/fuel, food, and other essentials from the various shops to the boat, along towpaths that are often a muddy, slippery morass, etc. There are a few challenges, but the boaters don't seem to mind much. 
The canal world forum is a good place to raise specific queries, but I would add a note of caution- there is sometimes a tendency for people to be quite condescending, brusque, and often just downright rude to new members (and each other), so choose your words carefully if you are thin skinned. 
The sniping and occasional hostililty on that forum does somewhat belie the impression of a warm and welcoming community that one is so often given in vlogs and conversations, and the behaviour there can sometimes be in stark contrast to the very helpful and positive general attitude seen on this forum- something which I think is to the great credit of this forum, and perhaps says something about the differences between motorhomers and boaters- or at those that have an online voice.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 12, 2018)

Tony123 said:


> Now this is an expensive thing to do, and might be of limited value, but worth a thought: I was advised to try hiring a boat for a week or two before making any big purchase.
> I did that and I wasn't put off (much), but I would also consider hiring a boat in colder weather, to get a flavour of the issues involved in winter boat life- eg disposal of rubbish, getting the boat warm in the mornings, transporting coal/fuel, food, and other essentials from the various shops to the boat, along towpaths that are often a muddy, slippery morass, etc. There are a few challenges, but the boaters don't seem to mind much.
> The canal world forum is a good place to raise specific queries, but I would add a note of caution- there is sometimes a tendency for people to be quite condescending, brusque, and often just downright rude to new members (and each other), so choose your words carefully if you are thin skinned.
> The sniping and occasional hostililty on that forum does somewhat belie the impression of a warm and welcoming community that one is so often given in vlogs and conversations, and the behaviour there can sometimes be in stark contrast to the very helpful and positive general attitude seen on this forum- something which I think is to the great credit of this forum, and perhaps says something about the differences between motorhomers and boaters- or at those that have an online voice.



I think renting is a good idea to check if even doable mentally.  I don't know for sure - but I think I could not full-time in a campervan as would find it too small, but 3 campers laid end-to-end ... that is doable 

It is a shame with some forums where an atmosphere of confrontation and arguement is the norm   I would think (hope!) that is not the real-life situation.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

Having rented cruisers for many years.. Great while the kids were at school. We seriously considered  buying or refitting a narrowboat, for full timing. We knew we'd have to retire in our mid 50s and fancied something that would keep us active

We walked along many a cut, nattering with the residents. We priced boats ,planned routes, and then we saw a wonderful  pub, a couple of miles up a hillside. How would we be able to easily reach it?
Then we asked about winter time.
Then a client bought a motorhome..... And wouldn't stop bragging about it.
Off we went again, this time talking to motorhomers, visiting dealers, and talking to motorhomers there, to get an idea of the downside.
A narrow boat is surrounded by water... If it gets inside...? You've got big trouble.
A motorhome is surrounded by fresh air... And sunshine, if you do it right. If any of that gets indoors.... You're laughing!
Game set and match.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 12, 2018)

I wanted a boat and was working on a narrow boat. What put me off was I was still working so each time we took it out we would cover the same bit of water and at 4mph max you aren’t getting far. If I had retired then continuous cruising would have removed that limitation.

The next downside was transport as we would need something, was thinking of maybe a trials outfit or trike with a winch that swung out but that would mean having spare deck space to site when cruising.

My real want though was a small ocean capable cruiser so we could do the rivers here then nip across the channel and into the canal and rivers networks of Europe. Committed to motorhome now so not going to do it unless we win lottery but for us motorhome is an all round better option


----------



## Tony123 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Tough decision...*

I do honestly take the point about the mobility, and how many more beautiful and varied places are reachable with a motorhome, and that is a huge plus. For most here it is the deciding factor, or I guess they would be posting on canal world! 
But for me personally, although it is a tough call, the idea of having a full size shower, washing machine, and so many other domestic conveniences, plus having a lot more living space, is starting to swing my thoughts towards narrow boats, and I'm starting to think I could live with the greatly reduced scope for travel. I will be keeping a van anyway and may well end up doing a basic conversion job on that, for shorter wilding trips. 
But the feeling by that I would never really be welcome anywhere in a motorhome, but would usually seen by locals as a nuisance or worse, is something that I think would undermine my happiness if wild camping in a motorhome full time, although I do understand there are many who are not bothered at all by such feelings, and I admire them for their fortitude to be honest. 

So as a home base with the ability to stop for 2 weeks in any rural location I want, and with no worries about being hassled, it means the narrowboat just wins out for me, although there will still be room for a decent van conversion in my life, money permitting...


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

Tony123 said:


> I do honestly take the point about the mobility, and how many more beautiful and varied places are reachable with a motorhome, and that is a huge plus. For most here it is the deciding factor, or I guess they would be posting on canal world!
> But for me personally, although it is a tough call, the idea of having a full size shower, washing machine, and so many other domestic conveniences, plus having a lot more living space, is starting to swing my thoughts towards narrow boats, and I'm starting to think I could live with the greatly reduced scope for travel. I will be keeping a van anyway and may well end up doing a basic conversion job on that, for shorter wilding trips.
> But the feeling by that I would never really be welcome anywhere in a motorhome, but would usually seen by locals as a nuisance or worse, is something that I think would undermine my happiness if wild camping in a motorhome full time, although I do understand there are many who are not bothered at all by such feelings, and I admire them for their fortitude to be honest.
> 
> So as a home base with the ability to stop for 2 weeks in any rural location I want, and with no worries about being hassled, it means the narrowboat just wins out for me, although there will still be room for a decent van conversion in my life, money permitting...


.

Go on then... DO IT !
You only get one crack at life.
Keep us posted how you get on.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 12, 2018)

I think Tonys plan is to do just that in a few years time 

Have to say what he is saying is very in-tune with my own thinking albeit in his case at a much more Informed and advanced stage of research.
I think my main stumbling block would seem to be the OH


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 12, 2018)

wildebus said:


> I think Tonys plan is to do just that in a few years time
> 
> Have to say what he is saying is very in-tune with my own thinking albeit in his case at a much more Informed and advanced stage of research.
> I think my main stumbling block would seem to be the OH



I refer the Hon Member to my previous response.:scared:


----------



## Tony123 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Oh I will!*

My original plan was to take early retirement next summer, accepting a bit of a lower income to gain an earlier exit from work. But earlier this year I got the bad news that I needed to remortgage to the tune of 20k, partly to pay for major building work on my house, so I'm now looking at summer 2021 for retirement, and I'm already starting to count down the days (which is not a great idea apparently).
My liveaboard narrow boat plan was kicked into touch several years ago by my then partner, who was also no great fan of motorhomes. 

However, the recent and very sad ending of that relationship did have one plus side, in that all bets are off as regards my post-retirement life, so the boat plan is back in my thinking. As is a van conversion.

I do need to keep a grip though- I happened to watch a YouTube video about a guy who bought a cheap 500cc bike and toured Europe, and found myself thinking 'yes, now that's a quality idea...'

It does add a challenge to the idea of finding a future relationship partner though, because I'll have to find someone who is ok with life on a 60 feet steel corridor. 

Something will have to give, and it may be my sanity...


----------



## 2cv (Sep 12, 2018)

There are certainly many attractions to boating, not least of which are the quiet locations away from everyone that can be found, as well as the amazing scenery. At one point I wanted nothing more than to retire to a canal life. I never did live aboard full time but did stay aboard for many weeks at a time at all times of year. It was actually amazing how far you do get to travel even at a maximum of 4 mph.
The downsides are that the enjoyment can be very weather dependent. Because we were not hurrying anywhere we would just moor up for periods of very inclement weather but would see some sorry souls trying to get round a cruising ring or back to their hire base.
It’s strange how well you get to know the area within a walk of the canal, yet later realise that you actually only get to see a small part of where you’ve travelled.
The practicalities of living aboard take some consideration. All supplies have to be carried in. This can be particularly difficult in Winter with not only maintenance stoppages but also freezing weather restricting movement. Supermarkets are often a fair distance from the canal so carrying everything that you need can be quite a chore.
We eventually plumped for a motorhome (not full time) because of how much less weather dependant it is.
I still love to stay by canals, but don’t feel a great urge to get back on there.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 12, 2018)

I lived on a narrow boat at the end of the 90s, so some time ago. I was still working and thankfully I was able to more for extended periods without being hassled to move. Things have changed since ...

I had a car and I was able to get provisions easily but without a car it would have been difficult.

My main problem was water. The boat had a huge tank, big enough to climb into to clean and paint, but moving the boat to refill from a tap that is some distance away was a pain. You also have to factor in extra distance you may have to cover in order to turn (or wind in the vernacular).

Plenty warm in Winter with a stove that would stay in overnight.

My 60 foot boat had an open lounge and kitchen, then a bathroom (with bath!),  and bedroom at the stern with a double bed.

Airy and spacious with lots of windows it made a lovely place to live.

I sold it after I'd moved in with a partner who wasn't enamoured with boating. This was after many years tied up in a marina, which cost a fortune, and not much use. Just me and the dog ...

Now I live full-time in my motorhome which I find plenty big enough.

The reason the POIs database came to pass was a desire to do the same in my 'van as I did in the boat. Just find a nice spot in the countryside, bang in the spikes, tie up and relax. I found this website and started mapping all the places suggested by members ...

Eight years on I'm still doing it!


----------



## Val54 (Sep 12, 2018)

Off topic but as you mentioned it.........

“The reason the POIs database came to pass was a desire to do the same in my 'van as I did in the boat. Just find a nice spot in the countryside, bang in the spikes, tie up and relax. I found this website and started mapping all the places suggested by members ...

Eight years on I'm still doing it!”

We are very grateful for the work you do.

Dave


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 13, 2018)

i had assumed the original ‘canalsman’ name originated from that lifestyle , now poi admin thanks to both incarnations,


----------



## Deleted member 67070 (Sep 17, 2018)

Living on a narrowboat after retirement was one of my ambitions while I was at work.  I've hired narrow boats a few times and absolutely love the slower pace of life and living in the worlds best linear nature reserve.  The canal system should be one of our most treasured national assets.  However, I fear I, and the OP, have missed the boat (no pun intended) for the following reasons:  
-  Living on the cut is now highly regulated by the CRT who regard boaters as cash-cows to be squeezed until they squeal.  And with reducing Government funding that's only going to get worse.
-  Canal living has become so crowded there is little space left.  In popular areas or near to the facilities we all take for granted you daren't move your boat to collect water or get a pump-out for fear of losing your 'spot'.  Depending on your chosen waterway in more remote areas it can be very difficult to moor up and owing to CRT's reduced spending on maintenance, towpaths are either overgrown or in a very poor state of repair.
-  Crime levels for those mooring nearer towns/cities are on the increase with thefts from/damage to boats going un-policed.
-  The canals are being used as dumping ground for those who otherwise might be homeless.  On a canal near me in the Midlands there is a stretch which has been taken over by junkies and wineos.  They buy old wrecks of plastic cruisers - most don't even have an engine - tie them up on the canal near shops and get partying.  The towpath is a disgrace with bottles and rubbish strewn everywhere.  I've stopped walking my dog there because of contamination by broken glass and human waste and I've also witnessed cyclists/pedestrians using the towpath being subject to abuse and threats!
-  Living in a marina would be my idea of hell.  6 feet away from your neighbours and still subject to the whims of the marina owner or operator.  No ta.

Having said all that I still love the idea and admire anyone who can make it work for them.  As for the practicalities, this might offer some answers Narrowboat Forum | Living On A Narrowboat


----------



## wildebus (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Green Man,
You don't paint a very happy picture  - but best to look at these things without the rose-tinted specs on!

On your last point, Marinas do seem quite claustrophobic and I read some article recently about mooring fees in London going right up (not that I want to be in London) - and the reason I recall that article is that the images they showed to accompany it was of loads of narrowboats, all side by side (so each one tied up at the bow) - 6 foot away from your neighbour?  that would be more like 6 inches away! and apparently paying over £1,000 a month for the privilege.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 17, 2018)

I remember watching this little video lots when I was considering living on a boat. Not a lot of info, but a lovely film.

[video=youtube_share;0Or66rXzUlk]https://youtu.be/0Or66rXzUlk[/video]


----------



## Ally (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi! We have lived aboard for some 15 years, whilst working, and not. We've cc'd, been in a marina, and now have an offside field mooring, which is fab. We are on a river, which takes more work during flood, but comes with a cheaper river only lucence at just over 500 squid a year for a 62ft boat.
CRT have cracked down and regulated massively since BW days, even with a home mooring they will hassle you. We got notice to move once while stuck in massive flood between 2 river locks...they got a telling off back!
We trundle our water and cassettes when on the moiring, have solar that runs everything february to november, genny an hour a day nov to feb. But we love it. We have excellent internet, built the boat ourselves so it suits us (tug style trad) my OH used to move the boat single handed while i worked, then text me where to find him.
It's a great community mostly. We are in east midlands, it's not busy, plenty of moorings and cc mooring opps too. It's dry, comfy, warm, spacious.
I also used to have my own boat building business, bespoke builds. We only have a permanent mooring now because i care nearly full time for my mum.
I'd have to say go for it, but choose carefully. If you ever want to ask specific questions feel free! 
(We are toying with a year out on a motorhome, to do the British coast)


----------



## runnach (Jul 16, 2019)

An interesting thread, has anyone got any further with their ideas ? 

Reading some of the replies, one solution to shopping trips is perhaps given supermarkets offering home deliveries that problem is solved.

For those that have boated, what sort of fuel economy do these engines give.

With the constant theft of motorhomes and in some locations an ever increasing hostility from local authoroties ,A boat seems perhaps a  viable alternative.

I am thinking with rent rates water bills and utility bills I get  fair start on the water morever as Paul jenny suggests do things whilst you can,considering my own health scares and that of friends over the last 12 months now might just be the time to strike whilst the iron is hot 

Channa


----------



## harrow (Jul 16, 2019)

channa said:


> An interesting thread, has anyone got any further with their ideas ?
> 
> Reading some of the replies, one solution to shopping trips is perhaps given supermarkets offering home deliveries that problem is solved.
> 
> ...



A couple of youtube channels to view and they are at extremes of boating,

[video=youtube;dCcZ1lRqX-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCcZ1lRqX-Q[/video]
[video=youtube;Iiu0z85JxFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iiu0z85JxFs[/video]


----------



## harrow (Jul 16, 2019)

[video=youtube;518vc7rI9RI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=518vc7rI9RI[/video]

[video=youtube;uZAqDESCaCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZAqDESCaCc[/video]


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 16, 2019)

I have worked on boats for many years and own a few,my 23ft norman was tied up outside enniskillen in a nice marina,apart from the drunks returning late at night from the bar throwing bottles at boats,clambering over them,pissing of the jettys and not forgetting those sneaking in on inflatables at night trying to steal stuff its good,yea right,then of course trying to sleep at night is like laying in bed with someone kicking your bed every 10 sec or so and bouncing back of the jetty.
Then the cost of all this went up over the years to well over £800 to tie up and not forgetting fuel,my 35hp outboard drank at least £70 a day for a short trip,yes diesel much less,but would i do it again,NO motor home any day for me.
The other thing boats are now going out of favor and prices dropping to a point i can hardly shift stuff these days and soon will be packing up,on the other hand motorhome prices are climbing and lots of boaty shops here now sell m/homes.


----------



## Northumborman (Jul 16, 2019)

*Long Term Licence fees (sit down first!)*



mistericeman said:


> (unless things have changed recently) You can travel around as, much as you like BUT must have a home mooring....
> Things used to be a lot cheaper when you could apply for a continuous cruising licence as it meant no mooring fees....
> But BWB abolished that and unless C RT have changed it again (unlikely if it makes it cheaper for folks) then continuous cruising without a home mooring is but a happy memory.
> 
> ...



Further to this post, a long term licence fee is: https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/refresh/media/thumbnail/39768-long-term-licence-fees-2019-20.pdf

HTH


----------



## harrow (Jul 16, 2019)

Northumborman said:


> Further to this post, a long term licence fee is: https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/refresh/media/thumbnail/39768-long-term-licence-fees-2019-20.pdf
> 
> HTH


More from Jim.

YouTube


----------



## r4dent (Jul 16, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> AFAIK and unless things have changed recently... Canal and river trust no longer issue 'continuously cruising' licences....



Still on the web page

Continuous cruising | Boating | Canal & River Trust

"Continuous cruisers are a big part of the draw to our waterways. They bring a sense of vibrancy to our canals and rivers, as well as more tangible things such as improved towpath security and they’re often the first to spot any maintenance issues."


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 16, 2019)

*Narrow boat*



Green Man said:


> Living on a narrowboat after retirement was one of my ambitions while I was at work.  I've hired narrow boats a few times and absolutely love the slower pace of life and living in the worlds best linear nature reserve.  The canal system should be one of our most treasured national assets.  However, I fear I, and the OP, have missed the boat (no pun intended) for the following reasons:
> -  Living on the cut is now highly regulated by the CRT who regard boaters as cash-cows to be squeezed until they squeal.  And with reducing Government funding that's only going to get worse.
> -  Canal living has become so crowded there is little space left.  In popular areas or near to the facilities we all take for granted you daren't move your boat to collect water or get a pump-out for fear of losing your 'spot'.  Depending on your chosen waterway in more remote areas it can be very difficult to moor up and owing to CRT's reduced spending on maintenance, towpaths are either overgrown or in a very poor state of repair.
> -  Crime levels for those mooring nearer towns/cities are on the increase with thefts from/damage to boats going un-policed.
> ...



Agree with all of that. We looked very carefully at all the options UK and abroad over a period of several years leading up to retirement. We ended up concluding that we didn’t want to live long term in a corridor on the UKs claustrophobic and shallow network, opting instead for the greater freedom and adventure of a 21m x 4.2m 57 ton 100 year old Dutch barge on the waterways of Europe. We spent a marvellous 14 years cruising the extensive network of rivers lakes and canals of Western Europe in France, Belgium, Holland, and a little bit of Germany. It’s a way of life that gives great opportunities, but also makes considerable demands...especially if you can’t afford, like most of us, to pay someone else to do everything for you. So, I became a plumber, a metalworker,  a welder, a diesel mechanic, a carpenter, electrician, heating engineer, not to mention having to take a Navigation exam in French, and radiocommunication qualification. Learning French, German and a bit of Dutch proved rather useful, not only did you need to be able to speak on  VHF, but being able to communicate and negotiate as a necessity with all the suppliers, boatyards, dry docks, lock keepers and suchlike you encountered. Freedom and autonomy is great...but means you are at times completely on your own, and need to be able to cope with whatever crops up. 
There was a friendly and helpful floating community, a consequence no doubt of all being in the same boat...more so I have to admit than in the Motorhome community at large (excepting of course Wildcampers). 

Transport is a problem, enjoying all this freedom and autonomy means ending up on a regular basis in the middle of nowhere with a need to go and get something. A bike becomes an essential, but these things grow don’t they? We ended up eventually with bikes, a scooter, and a car on the back deck! 

So why aren’t we still doing it? Well, old age and decrepitude in large measure, both myself and the ship. It involves hard physical work at times, especially in emergencies...which do arise. It is true ‘a boat is a hole in the water for pouring money into’, at some point you have to say ENOUGH!! And more than anything the increasing burden of legislation and regulation making everything more difficult and expensive, the proliferation of people demanding money for taxes, licences, penalties and so on began to take the fun and freedom out of it.

Everything associated with boats costs two or three times more than domestic equivalents. Someone has hinted at using domestic equipment...we did...and spent 14 years trying expensively to feed all this gubbins with 240v power. With hindsight, and with our new perspective of motorhoming, it would have been wiser to go down the 12V, led, diesel, gas and solar panel route.

But ignore all this one of the greatest privileges of life is making your own mistakes. Whatever, LIFE IS NOT A REHEARSAL, so just get on with it!!!


----------



## r4dent (Jul 16, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> AFAIK and unless things have changed recently... Canal and river trust no longer issue 'continuously cruising' licences....



Still on the web page

Continuous cruising | Boating | Canal & River Trust

"Continuous cruisers are a big part of the draw to our waterways. They bring a sense of vibrancy to our canals and rivers, as well as more tangible things such as improved towpath security and they’re often the first to spot any maintenance issues."


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 17, 2019)

*Narrowboats*

Just watching the ‘narrowboats’.


----------



## Tony123 (Jul 17, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> I have worked on boats for many years and own a few,my 23ft norman was tied up outside enniskillen in a nice marina,apart from the drunks returning late at night from the bar throwing bottles at boats,clambering over them,pissing of the jettys and not forgetting those sneaking in on inflatables at night trying to steal stuff its good,yea right,then of course trying to sleep at night is like laying in bed with someone kicking your bed every 10 sec or so and bouncing back of the jetty.
> Then the cost of all this went up over the years to well over £800 to tie up and not forgetting fuel,my 35hp outboard drank at least £70 a day for a short trip,yes diesel much less,but would i do it again,NO motor home any day for me.
> The other thing boats are now going out of favor and prices dropping to a point i can hardly shift stuff these days and soon will be packing up,on the other hand motorhome prices are climbing and lots of boaty shops here now sell m/homes.



Hi Trev

Have you seen much of the Irish waterways network? From the little I've seen it looks absolutely stunning. I seem to remember reading that they don't officially allow continuous cruising liveaboards as such, but that in reality they turn a blind eye to it, except in very busy locations like Dublin.
Apparently things like water, WC and other canalside facilities are not as common as on English waterways, but on the plus side you have the beauty of rural Ireland, and you have the wonderful Irish people. 
I have been pondering the idea of spending 5 years or so living in Ireland on the waterways, then applying for an Irish passport. And then if I get a bit too old and stiff to operate heavy lock gates, I still have the option of buying a motorhome and travelling Europe freely and for as long as want, as an Irish citizen.


----------

